#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  API - Looking for ...Missing list #4

## Marty Thompson

Here is a fourth list that I would like shared.... note the edition and date, we don't need older ones.




Spec 19G1/ISO 17078- 1:2004 Side-Pocket Mandrels 1st 2010

Spec 19G2/ISO 17078- 2:2007 Flow-Control Devices for Side-Pocket Mandrels 1st 2010

Spec 19G3/ISO 17078- 3:2009 Running Tools, Pulling Tools and Kick-Over Tools and Latches for Side-Pocket Mandrels 1st 2011

RP 19G4/ISO 17078- 4:2009 Practices for Side-Pocket Mandrels and Related Equipment 1st 2011

Spec 19V/ISO 28781:2010 Subsurface Barrier Valves and Related Equipment 1st 2013

Spec 20A Carbon Steel, Alloy Steel, Stainless Steel, and Nickel Base Alloy Castings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry 1st 2012

Spec 20B Open Die Shaped Forgings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry 1st 2013

Spec 20C Closed Die Forgings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry
1st 2009

Std 20D Nondestructive Examination Services for Equipment Used in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry 1st 2013

Spec 20E Alloy and Carbon Steel Bolting for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries 1st 2012

RS 032 An Empirical Analysis of the Determinants of Petroleum Drilling 1983

RS 051 The Use of Economic Incentive Mechanisms in Environmental Management 1990

RS 053 Reducing Emissions from Older Vehicles 1990

DR 53 Characterization of Exploration and Production Associated Wastes 1996

RS 056 Economics of Alternative Fuel Use: Compressed Natural Gas as a Vehicle Fuel 1990

RS 064 U.S. Petroleum Supply: History, Prospects, and Policy Implications 1992

-----

RS 067 The Cost Effectiveness of Vehicle Inspection and Maintenance Programs 1993

-----

-----

DP 074 Current Status of Watershed Management in the United States 1993

RS 074 Air Emissions Banking and Trading: Analysis and Implications for Wetland Mitigation Banking 1994

RS 075 Improving Cost-Effectiveness Estimation: A Reassessment of Control Options to Reduce Ozone Precursor Emissions 1994

DR 76 Determination of Emissions from Retail Gasoline Outlets Using Optical Remote Sensing: Pilot Field Study at a Non-Vapor Recovery Site, Project Summary Report, Volume I 1999

RS 076 Paying for Automobile Insurance at the Pump: A Critical Review 1994

DP 077 Alternative Wetland Mitigation Programs 1995

-----

RS 082 Superfund Liability and Taxes: Petroleum Industry Shares in Their Historical Context 1996

DP 084R Analysis of the Costs and Benefits of Regulations: Review of Historical Experience 1996

DP 086 Opposition to OCS Development, Historical Context and Economic Considerations 1996

-----

DP 088 Restoring Natural Resources: Legal Background and Economic Analysis 1997

-----

-----

RS 094 How Unilateral Economic Sanctions Affect the U.S. Economy: An Inter-Industry Analysis 1998

-----

Bull 97 Well Construction Interface Document Guidelines 1st 2013

RP 98 Personal Protective Equipment Selection for Oil Spill Responders 1st 2013

RP 99 Flash Fire Risk Assessment for the Upstream Oil and Gas Industry 1st 2014

DR 141 Global Emissions of Carbon Dioxide from Petroleum Sources 1991

DR 145 Identification of Oils that Produce Non-Buoyant In-Situ Burning Residues and Methods for Their Recovery 2002

-----

DR 225 Remediation of a Fractured Clay Till Using Air Flushing: Field Experiments at Sarnia, Ontario 1998See More: API - Looking for ...Missing list #4

----------


## philby

Marty,
Here are 2 I have off your list.

API  87 - 2007 1st Edition - Field Analysis of Crude Oil Samples Containing from Two to Fifty Percent Water by Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


API  90 - 2006 1st Edition - Annular Casing Pressure Management for Offshore Wells

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thank You philby, 

Members, I post lists to stimulate sharing here. It seems that only a few members respond. 
I know those that respond are happy to help out to pay back for what they have received here.
How about the rest of you. Please contribute, we all have resources that others can use here.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Duplicate

----------


## philby

No problem Marty. I am happy to help.

----------


## engineer79

rp 96

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

rp 64, 70 & 70i attached.

dp 081 also attached.

----------


## engineer79

dr 148

[ - X - ] 'cos it's not an "original" file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## philby

Has anyone got API RP 2RD 2013 Edition?

----------


## DM2

Bull 91 Planning and Conducting Surface Preparation and Coating Operations for Oil and Natural Gas Drilling and Production Facilities in a Marine Environment 1st 2007

----------


## Marty Thompson

Lets try this again. here is a partial list of API's that I have not seen. (no edition or date means 1st edition needed)

API MPMS Ch. 14.9 2nd 2013
API Standard 6AV2
API RP 14FZ 2nd 2013
API RP 16ST
API RP 17B 5th 2014
API Spec 17E 4th 2010
API Spec 17F 3rd 2014
API RP 17H 2nd 2006
API Spec 17J 4th 2014
API Spec 17L1
API RP 17L2
API RP 17O 2nd 2014
API RP 17P
API TR 17TR6
API RP 17W
API Spec 19G1, 19G2, and 19G3
API RP 19G4
API Spec 19V
API Spec 20A, 20B, 20C, 20D, and 20E
API Bull 97
API RP 98
API RP 99
API RP 536 2nd 2006
API Std 546 3rd 2008
API RP 553 2nd 2012
API 555 3rd 2013
API Std 603 8th 2013
API Std 612 7th 2014
API Std 622 2nd 2011
API Std 624
API Std 662, Part 2
API RP 688
API RP 751 4th 2013
API TR 755-1
API Std 780
API Publ 800
API TR 932-A 2nd 2002
API Publ 932-B 2nd 2012
API TR 934-B
API TR 934-D
API Publ 935
API TR 939-A
API RP 939-C
API TR 939-D 2nd 2007
API Bull 939-E 2nd 2013
API TR 942-A
API TR 997
API RP 1109 4th 2010

----------


## engineer79

not a very good scan of 17e.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

somebody was asking for hi14.6-2011 earlier; lost the thread - this is a scanned version.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ha ha , yes it is rather poor, but thank you and yes the HI 14.6 is a great contribution as well as the 16ST

----------


## pmx

API Std 662, Part 2, here you go:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I am very glad of being able to complete your missing list after so many standards I got thanks to you Marty.See More: API - Looking for ...Missing list #4

----------


## pmx

And one more I have:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Just in...
API RP 939-C 1st May 2009 Guidelines for Avoiding Sulfidation (Sulfidic) Corrosion Failures in Oil Refineries
Thanks to user  pmx

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

Anyone with API 20 A / B / C & E latest editions Please Help.

Kelvin

----------


## kelvindavis9@gmail.com

API 624 - 2014 edition required.

Thanks in Advance

----------


## DORIO

API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 99, Flash Fire Risk Assessment for the Upstream Oil and Gas Industry, FIRST EDITION, APRIL 2014

----------


## tmlim

As requested, the API 624-2014 1st Ed. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Members, I am in urgent need of following RP. Please help by posting it.
*API RECOMMENDED PRACTICE 500,THIRD EDITION,December 2012* 

Thanks & Best Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 500 3rd Dec. 2012 Errata 2014 Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division 1 and Division 2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Please Can you shared API 688 1st 2012 Pulsation and Vibration Control in Positive Displacement Machinery; thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear Marty
> 
> Please Can you shared API 688 1st 2012 Pulsation and Vibration Control in Positive Displacement Machinery; thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards



Here is 
API RP 688 1st Ed.2012 Pulsation and Vibration Control in Positive Displacement Machinery

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Thanks very much acier58

Regards

----------


## carlucido

Dear acier58



Please can you shared the API 546 3rd edition, thanks in advance.

RegardsSee More: API - Looking for ...Missing list #4

----------


## djx

20 Series

pass egpet.net

----------

